# New TIVO Edge not receiving cable signal



## Corabeth (Sep 20, 2021)

I have had a TIVO Premiere years and just upgraded to Edge. I worked with Comcast to register my Cable car. Set -up went well until the end when it wasn't picking up channels. It was connected directly to our cable via Coax. We ran a signal test and it did show any signal. I tried a new cable. Nothing. I hooked my old TIVO up and got a signal strength of 90 so it's not my Cable service or the coax. I tried the Edge on a different cable connection in another room. Nothing. Tried the unplug, etc. It's not even trying to measure the signal, I get a weird screen. The Comcast tech has been working with TIVO for five years and she said that the Edge isn't reading the cable signal and believes it's a problem with the Edge. Comcast is coming tomorrow and I have been on hold forever with TIVO. Any suggestions? Thx


----------

